# JB Pomps



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Got to water around 1:30 this afternoon and within with just two poles, 3/4 of fresh shrimp from grays tackle that cost me 1.50 after some haggling, and a good friend of mine who doesnt fish, but was just there to hang out and bullshit. Within the first 15 min bam first hook up almost pulled my rod in the drink, after fighting for a good bit saw the black stripes of a sheephead. Then within the next 1:30 hooked up with 3 nice size, and first ever pomps for me in florida. The biggest was about 15 inches...I will try to put a picture with this if I can figure it out.....it was a great day got off work early, and caught some fish for a fish fry at the end of the week.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! It was beautiful out there for sure and I was stuck in this damn shop.

A friend of mine from Iowa came by our store this afternoon to weigh his first Pompano.Hhe caught it at Perdido Pass. It was 20 3/4" and weighed 4.02lbs. One hell of a first Pompano for sure!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that'll be good eating...thanks for the report and congratulations on the pomps...


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I also hit JB this afternoon. I got out there around 330 and was fishing with frozen shrimp that had at one time been fresh from Joe Patties . Not even a nibble for the first hour. But the second hour, which was also the hour prior to sunset, started getting consistent hits. Landed 2 smaller pomps, one 12" and one 14". I missed 3 or 4 others because I didn't get to rods in time.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris V said:


> It was 20 3/4" and weighed 4.02lbs. One hell of a first Pompano for sure!


Chris, I'm guessing that's overall length at only 4 pounds????


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, overall joe. Broad shouldered but a pinched gut. When he pulled it out of his fish bag I thought pushing 5lbs easy but no weight.

Sorry to derail


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

LUPilot said:


> I also hit JB this afternoon. I got out there around 330 and was fishing with frozen shrimp that had at one time been fresh from Joe Patties . Not even a nibble for the first hour. But the second hour, which was also the hour prior to sunset, started getting consistent hits. Landed 2 smaller pomps, one 12" and one 14". I missed 3 or 4 others because I didn't get to rods in time.


LUPilot, try peeling the shrimp next time. Don't ask me why but when they get stingy with the bite they seem not to be able to resist the exposed scent after you peel them. I haven't done it personally but I've talked to a few people that tried both and have better success with peeled shrimp over non-peeled for the pomps.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes peeled shrimp works great, for me I use to only get fresh dead shrimp from grays tackle but yesterday all they had was a 3/4 cup of freshly frozen shrimp which did the trick. How long do you guys think the pomps will be around?


EmeraldGhostJr said:


> LUPilot, try peeling the shrimp next time. Don't ask me why but when they get stingy with the bite they seem not to be able to resist the exposed scent after you peel them. I haven't done it personally but I've talked to a few people that tried both and have better success with peeled shrimp over non-peeled for the pomps.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Watch the water temps. If it dips below 64 or so, it will get very slow


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Yep, overall joe. Broad shouldered but a pinched gut. When he pulled it out of his fish bag I thought pushing 5lbs easy but no weight.


I caught a 3.8 a couple of weeks ago I thought would be a personal best...NOT! Looked like a Permit when I pulled it out of the water. Guess it had just been so long since I've caught a nice one, I'd forgotten what they looked like!

Glad somebody's catching 'em. Congrats to your friend. That's the best I've heard of this fall.


----------

